# Help, Night time routine



## macey (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

Macey is seven weeks old now and has been with us for one week tomorrow.

My question is at night do I leave the crate door open or closed, we have done it both ways end either way Macey is pooing on the kitchen floor or in her crate. This is not a pleasant sight first thing in the morning.

She is still crying at night but we are still resisting the temptation to go down to her, we are leaving the radio on and putting a shirt with our scent on inside the cage, tonight we are even going to leave a light on in the kitchen.

I do realise she is still a very young pup but any help with regard her night time routine would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

A very tired Cockapoo pup owner.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

are you letting her out in the middle of the night. 


she is still little and doesnt have full controle of her toilet yet, its like with babys and todlers when they have to go they have to go. 

what time is her last meal/toilet brake before bed ?


----------



## macey (Sep 30, 2011)

kendal said:


> are you letting her out in the middle of the night.
> 
> 
> she is still little and doesnt have full controle of her toilet yet, its like with babys and todlers when they have to go they have to go.
> ...


Hi Kendal,

No we are not letting her out in the middle of the night.

Her last meal is about 6.30/ 7pm and her toilet brake is arount 10pm.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She came to you so young ... she must have left her litter mates at just over 6 weeks 

Please don't worry .. you have to do what works for you and your puppy .. have a little read here it may help xxxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/puppy-tips/

Each puppy is different ... but puppies should be with their mum and litter until 8 weeks, it really does make a difference in my opinion

I know how tired this will make you ... go hug your lovely puppy xxx


----------



## macey (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks JoJo x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

does she always poo before bed. 

try letting her out around 2 am if you can just out for the toilet no fussing or petting, out in the garden on a lead (dont want her messing about) then back in the house and into her crate. if need be give her a king or a chew so she has something to settle her self.


----------



## macey (Sep 30, 2011)

*Last Night !*



kendal said:


> does she always poo before bed.
> 
> try letting her out around 2 am if you can just out for the toilet no fussing or petting, out in the garden on a lead (dont want her messing about) then back in the house and into her crate. if need be give her a king or a chew so she has something to settle her self.


Put a light on in the kitchen, a hot water bottle in her crate and let her out into the garden at 2am. She had a wee and poo on the grass and then i put her back into her crate. She cryed a little when i went back to bed but a clean crate this morning . 

Do i keep letting her out during the night for a few weeks ? until she is a little older.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Macey

I'm afraid to say with Nacho it wasn't until a few weeks ago that he could go right through the night without any accidents unless I took him out at about 6/6.30 in the morning. I don't usually get up until 8 so I would get up, let him out then put him back downstairs and sleep for another couple of hours. He soon got the hang of it and went back to sleep himself and without any accidents. Unless I did this, he would leave me a smelly treat in the morning! - Every pup is different so you may get luckier than me.

However Nacho is now over 5 months and he can hold it from 10pm - 8.30 am Now! YAYroud:roud: Although I know that some owners on this forum had pups that were a dream right from the word go, so it will be a matter of trial and error i'm sure. 

Good luck!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

8.30? wow, lucky you


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> 8.30? wow, lucky you


I know! Touch wood but he is becoming a very good toilet trained pup. Yesterday I had a lie in until half ten!! - I did let him out about 2am though when I staggered through the door after a halloween party. I came down the stairs in the morning (worried cos I normally hear him whining to go out) and he was upside down in his crate fast asleep. I think chasing him around the living room and playing hide and seek at 3am (after a few too many jager bombs) wore him out - he loves drunk, fun mummy! 

I sound soooo irresponsible!!  x


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you need to take him on a later toilet brake before you go to bed and make sure he goes. Also pick up his water straight after dinner.

I was having trouble with Pixel and she has only just started going through the night without an accident, although she still does have accidents ocassionally, and she is 6 months old now. The advice I got from here was to set my alarm and get down and early before she can have an accident, let her out and then go back to bed. I have been doing this for the last few weeks and gradually making the time I get up later and later. This worked really well but at the same time she is now 6 months and I have noticed her bladder is much better.

Your puppy is very young and it takes time. I think you need to get up early in the morning to let him out. I was getting woken up at 5.30am for quite a while with Pixel. I would leave the door closed just to save your kitchen.


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha, this made me laugh!!!
Drunk mummy lol.
I had my pup in a crate inside an enclosure with a puppy pad at the far end. 
I never heard so much as a peep out of her until i got up at 7am, and she always used the pads. I dont think i could have got up at 2am!!

x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been very lucky with Gaia, she would wake me in the night for a toilet brake, usually 1 or 2 in the morning, but as I have to get up for myself (old bladder) it wasn't really a problem, some nights I took her out twice just to make sure and I've never had any mess in her crate. I've never taken the water away until she goes into the crate and she now goes from 10:30 to 6:15 or later without any problem. Lucky me I think it's worth breaking them in gently, its a big change and he is so young.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunfires79 said:


> Ha, this made me laugh!!!
> Drunk mummy lol.
> I had my pup in a crate inside an enclosure with a puppy pad at the far end.
> I never heard so much as a peep out of her until i got up at 7am, and she always used the pads. I dont think i could have got up at 2am!!
> ...


Yes, I'm in your camp - can't cope with 2am - after all I have 3 boys to look after! We have had Scuffy 6 days now and every night he goes in his crate from approx 11-11.30pm and I don't go down until 7.15am and, although there was a bit of wee on the first two nights, the pad has been dry ever since. I then take him straight out and he does a wee straight away! It does help that we can't hear him at night but it works for us. I wouldn't mind if he did use the pad as it's only for a short while while they are young and it doesn't seem to be causing any confusion at all.


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, I'm in your camp - can't cope with 2am - after all I have 3 boys to look after! We have had Scuffy 6 days now and every night he goes in his crate from approx 11-11.30pm and I don't go down until 7.15am and, although there was a bit of wee on the first two nights, the pad has been dry ever since. I then take him straight out and he does a wee straight away! It does help that we can't hear him at night but it works for us. I wouldn't mind if he did use the pad as it's only for a short while while they are young and it doesn't seem to be causing any confusion at all.


Wow, that sounds like a great puppy!
I would say we have only just made a breakthrough at 4mths. She is defo holding her bladder longer now, although she still has accidents when we're with her, but just like a potty training toddler, its mainly that she too busy playing to think about needing the loo!
Ive never had a wet or dirty crate, but im sure thats because she's been free to use the puppy pads.
We've just had one accident in the car...yuk!
We've now ditched the crate & enclosure & she seems much happier in a basket in the kitchen at night. She barks at 7.15am to go out & does both...whoopee!


----------

